# Daten aus JavascriptSeite von Java auswerten lassen



## mrnice76 (22. Jan 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Eine Internetseite (HTML, Javascript) sendet ein Suchwort per get-Methode an eine php Datei, diese wertet die Suche aus und übergibt die Daten im JSON Format zurück an die Javascript Datei.

Leider bin ich nicht sonderlich fit in php, und außerdem finde ich die verarbeitung über einen javaserver viel schöner 

Ich habe jetzt schon ewig das Forum durchforstet...

Kann ich zb  sowas machen: "auswertung.jsp?search=blau", sodass die jsp datei dann mit dem blau was anfängt und wieder was im JSON Format zurücksendet?

Oder muss ich mir ein Servlet basteln?
Ich kenne mich damit leider noch nicht so toll aus,  ein kleines Beispiel, wie ich den String "blau" per Java bearbeiten und wieder zurückschicken kann, wäre super!

Wenn es hilft, kann ich auch den php code posten, der durch java ersetzt werden soll !!

Viele Dank schonmal für euere Denkanstöße


----------



## mrnice76 (22. Jan 2008)

ich hab noch ein bisschen code

ich habe es mittlerweile soweit geschafft, dass meine jsp datei das gleiche tut wie die php datei, mit der es funktioniert.


das steht in der jsp:


```
<%out.println(request.getParameter("search")); %>
```

sie gibt also einfach das aus, was ich ihr mit ".../test.jsp?search=blabla" übergebe...

aber leider funktioniert das nicht... wenn ich die seite mit dem browser öffne, schreibt er natürlich blabla, genau wie in der php datei, mit der es funktioniert (also an client code kann es nicht liegen)

muss ich da ne besondere methode aufrufen?

in php funktioniert es einfach mit echo "blabla" das gibt er dann zurück, also das gleiche, was auch der browser anzeigt...


----------



## freez (23. Jan 2008)

liegt es evtl am content-type, was deine Seite zurückgibt? Vielleicht gibt dein PHP Code "text" und die JSP "html" zurück.


----------



## mrnice76 (23. Jan 2008)

Ne, das lag daran, dass ich von ich die Javascriptdateien auf einem anderen Server hattte als die jsp bzw Java Klassen Datein...
Jetzt funktionierts auf jeden Fall!

Für mich ist das noch alles ziemlich neu, ich habe bei www.myjavaserver.com einen kostenlosen javaserver, vielleicht liegt das an dem, dass ich von außen keine Anfragen machen kann?
Oder ist das generell so, das alles auf einem Server laufen muss?


----------

